# ALERT NEWS RED ALERT! War FAST TRACK TO U S ECONOMIC COLLAPSE By Gregory Mannarino



## BillS




----------



## biobacon

I got to be honest with you bill, as much as I hate to be "that guy" I actually found myself thinking about your vision the other day. You said the leaves were coming off the trees. About time for that no? Im so freaked out about October 1, this video dosnt help.


----------



## PipLogan

biobacon said:


> I got to be honest with you bill, as much as I hate to be "that guy" I actually found myself thinking about your vision the other day. You said the leaves were coming off the trees. About time for that no? Im so freaked out about October 1, this video dosnt help.


What's October 1st?


----------



## biobacon

PipLogan said:


> What's October 1st?


SHTF, many say so


----------



## PipLogan

biobacon said:


> SHTF, many say so


Wonderful .


----------



## mamabear2012

Found myself having a panic attack today. Feels like a wicked storm brewing.


----------



## Tweto

What I want know is the level of credibility that other members on this forum have if this guy?

He said that they will "take us down through the economy" but he seamed to hint at the attack of Syria would start it. But I didn't here his idea of the actual cause of the collapse other then foreign countries dumping our debt.

He didn't say anything that I had not heard already.

October 1st is the date that FEMA region III is to be under alert for something!?


----------



## BlueShoe

I waited 3 minutes for something of substance. Nothing. Time to move on.


----------



## BillS

biobacon said:


> I got to be honest with you bill, as much as I hate to be "that guy" I actually found myself thinking about your vision the other day. You said the leaves were coming off the trees. About time for that no? Im so freaked out about October 1, this video dosnt help.


In my vision there were autumn leaves swirling in the parking lot. For what it's worth, the restaurant is still in business. But things could change rapidly if the dollar starts to lose significant value.

We'll know more as we get closer. I check Steve Quayle's website regularly. I seldom see anything worthwhile in the dreams and visions section but I check it regularly. I thought of this today: what if a number of Christians from around the country all report having the same dream the same night before even one of them is reported?


----------



## dutch9mm

biobacon said:


> SHTF, many say so


It's about time


----------



## monkeywarrior

I won't be ready for a SHTF situation until after October 1...so I'm screwed?


----------



## hiwall

> I won't be ready for a SHTF situation until after October 1...so I'm screwed?


Yes ....................................


----------



## k0xxx

I'm with *monkeywarrior*. Can we move it back a couple of weeks?


----------



## Sentry18

Just like the demise of all technology on 01.01.00, the end of the world on 12.21.12, the _massive_ riots after "the" verdict a month ago and the dozens of other predictions of doom and gloom made on a near daily basis; I won't be donning a gas mask and hiding in the basement on 10.01.13.


----------



## monkeywarrior

Dear SHTF,

Please delay what you plan on doing until some weeks after October 1 so I can be ready for you. If your response is "no", please at least give me some time to get the hell out of NJ...before the SHTF... 

Sincerely,
monkeywarrior


----------



## dutch9mm

Bring it on you've all had plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## monkeywarrior

dutch9mm said:


> Bring it on you've all had plenty of time to prepare.


Yes, I've had plenty of time but not enough money.


----------



## Sourdough

The only thing that will happen on October 1'st is that it will be about 85 days till Christmas. It will be the first day of the new financial year for the Federal goberment. Oh' and we Alaskans can run studded tires starting on that day.


----------



## monkeywarrior

Sourdough said:


> The only thing that will happen on October 1'st is that it will be about 85 days till Christmas. It will be the first day of the new financial year for the Federal goberment. Oh' and we Alaskans can run studded tires starting on that day.


Hopefully you are right but we should keep in mind, what is going on between the USA, Syria and Russia...


----------



## PrepN4Good

October 1 is when people can start signing up for Obamacare...then you're _really_ going to see the SHTF...


----------



## invision

PrepN4Good said:


> October 1 is when people can start signing up for Obamacare...then you're really going to see the SHTF...


Yes, they will cry once they try the insurance and then they realize it isn't free... But the can can be kicked down the road further... I am still thinking it will hit the wall around 3-4 yrs from now... I hope.


----------



## cqp33

I am in the same thinking with 'invision' but a thing here and a thing there happening could speed things up quickly! Our economy is teetering, just holding on so it wouldn't take much to send it falling quickly! Think back to 2007 when it didn't take but 2 weeks for things to from thriving economic boom to "oh crap"! Just think that right now we are not in a boom, we are teetering month to month, one thing of bad news in one sector makes the market drop 300 points, it could happen quickly!
I still think a lot of people think OCT 1st because of the fiscal funding issues with o blah blah care and funding of the federal guberment. If nothing gets funded will the EBT cards get filled? SS checks go out? Military get paid? federal employees get paid? IDK. I do know the military has gone without being paid before, of course back pay came once everything caught up a few weeks later but it wasn't pretty.


----------

